# [ZA] South African highways | Suid-Afrikaanse deurpaaie en snelweë



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

kuluni said:


> Its more like these kind of signs (see orange signs next to emergency car on the picture below) stacked over a 100 - 200 meter range. So you really have to be under the influence of alcohol to not see them and even after hitting one of these, you would have to drive for a good 100 meters with this sign making so much noice under the car's hood before you get to hit the bus.
> 
> If you care to look at the car that is coming from a distance on the picture with the bus, you can probably figure out that the car has already moved off the bus lane precisely because of the danger signs placed on that lane.


Of course it will go right most of the times. But, depending on the speed and the distance you can oversee, you have VERY little time to react. In a Dutch paper today there was an article about people too much using the emergency lane (so not even on one of the driving lanes!), because of the danger standing there. Even with flat tyres.

About those orange pillons (?): I see the first one directly after the bus has already fallen down... It doesn't prevent people suddenly have to switch lane.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

That's not the only one...


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm not blind.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

And neither are the drivers on the road


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Jeroen, could you tell me what would be the best solution given that the coach is completely immobilised?


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, at least getting the bus to the left as much as possible (if possible even in the shoulder) before noticing problems. Then sign it (notice this isn't without risks), and get the passengers off the road. Here in Holland the signing with a triangle isn't even compulsory, because of the danger of placing it.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you telling me you'd have the passengers climb out and push the bus out of the road? I'm sure the driver got it off the road as much as possible...


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

That's why I said as left *as possible*. :bash:


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Jeroen669; said:


> Of course it will go right most of the times. But, depending on the speed and the distance you can oversee, you have VERY little time to react. In a Dutch paper today there was an article about people too much using the emergency lane (so not even on one of the driving lanes!), because of the danger standing there. Even with flat tyres.
> 
> About those orange pillons (?): I see the first one directly after the bus has already fallen down... It doesn't prevent people suddenly have to switch lane.


Just some quick corrections, the sign directly behind the bus is not the orange pillon, it is the normal tri-angular sign you showed in one of your previous posts (the standard ones that come with the emergency gear in most cars, see below).

Now behind that sign, i can count about 3 orange pillons, and i hope i am not blind.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeroen669 said:


> That's why I said as left *as possible*. :bash:


OMG...let me ask you this once more...and slowly. D o n ' t y o u t h i n k t h e d r i v e r i s a s t o t h e l e f t a s h e c o u l d g o? 

Gosh...some people...quite unbelievable :lol:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lydz said:


> OMG...let me ask you this once more...and slowly. D o n ' t y o u t h i n k t h e d r i v e r i s a s t o t h e l e f t a s h e c o u l d g o?
> 
> Gosh...some people...quite unbelievable :lol:


No he is not, there is space for another bus between him ans edge of the road.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

geogregor; said:


> No he is not, there is space for another bus between him ans edge of the road.


South African drivers are not the best in the world, but if you visit the country you will see that generally safety and courtesy to other drivers comes first with many drivers generally following speed limits, safe following distances and ensuring that they do not endanger the lifes of other road users. I am pretty sure that if it was possible for this driver to move the bus further to the left, he would have done so. He parked it where it is because the bus stalled on him and could not move any further off the road and decided to go through the trouble of installing the orange pillons for a good 100 meters to warn other drivers of the situation ahead of them. 

Don't you think that is the most reasonable thing he could have done given the circumstances. If it was possible to move the bus to the left, i am very adamant that he would have done this. *I live in South Africa, and i yet have to find a car that can move off the road, but has been left on the road by its driver. Even the most notorious of our drivers (the infamous mini-bus taxi drivers) never leave a car on the road if they can move it off the road. *


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Exactly...and if a car was to hit the bus it wouldn't come near the passengers considering the fact that they are next to, not behind the bus...


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

I would agree, plus I live in Orlando, Florida now... if you want to see drivers that are downright inept, inconsiderate, rude, never-check their blind spot, can't merge, hog fast lanes, cut accross 3 lanes of traffic, drive with no following distance in the pouring rain, sleep at traffic lights, sit on cell phones at 130km/h, make unannounced u-turns... then come here. I'll take SA traffic anyday over this horrific place!


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

annman said:


> I would agree, plus I live in Orlando, Florida now... if you want to see drivers that are downright inept, inconsiderate, rude, never-check their blind spot, can't merge, hog fast lanes, cut accross 3 lanes of traffic, drive with no following distance in the pouring rain, sleep at traffic lights, sit on cell phones at 130km/h, make unannounced u-turns... then come here. I'll take SA traffic anyday over this horrific place!


Least in Orlando, all the freeways except I-4 are toll roads.

So in a way, they have to pay extra for the privilege of driving like a dumbass.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

The University of Cape Town, which was my home for 4 years can be seen divided by the M3 highway. I would cross this highway using a pedestrian bridge (the very one the photographer is most likely standing on to take this picture) every single day to go to what we called the Upper Campus. It felt more like climbing the table mountain on a daily basis. It felt like a real journey that would eventually culminate in graduating with a degree.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

highway advertising, how appropriate that they entice drivers with adverts of sunny sandy beaches that are 300 miles away from here when you are just stuck in traffic.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Traffic jam on the N1 highway in Johannesburg, one of the busiest highways


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

Great photos


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

This is the Koeberg interchange in Cape Town as it looks now










Its undergoing upgrading and will look like this in 2008/9


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

kulani; said:


> Traffic jam on the N1 highway in Johannesburg, one of the busiest highways


That same highway on a sunday


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

^^The green signs are for roads that aren't motorways, while the blue are for motorways, right?

I like these signs - very colorful!


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

wyqtor said:


> ^^The green signs are for roads that aren't motorways, while the blue are for motorways, right?
> 
> I like these signs - very colorful!


That's true, the green are usually on Regional roads (designated as the R roads , e.g. R21, R24) while the blue signs are used on national (designated as the N roads, e.g. N1,N12) and metropolitan roads (designated as the M roads e.g. M1, M2).


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

A few random Cape Town roads and highways:










The M3 motorway leading out of Cape Town









Constantia neck









Chapmans' peak highway...a very scenic drive!









Random road


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Gilloolys interchange in Johannesburg


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

nice highways  what's Johannesburg's and cape town population?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, very impressive.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

ovem said:


> nice highways  what's Johannesburg's and cape town population?


I think Greater Cape Town is supposed to be 3.5 million and Greater Joburg around 8 million. The numbers are a little confusing these days with the ANC government implementing all kinds of municipality demarcations and renaming places all over the place. hno:hno:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

A few random pics I took while driving. Excuse the bad quality, but I took it with my cellphone and only realised it was on a low quality setting after I took the pics ><

Highway in the Southern Suburbs









Durbanville Hills


















Tygervalley area


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

nice view there of Table mountain. this picture looks like it was taken in Tableview right?


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

That's actually the Milnerton area. Tableview is quite a bit more to the right (if you follow the road right I mean).


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Hospital Bend in Cape Town, which has just started undergoing a huge expansion due to finish in March 2010:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Road near Eastgate Mall, Johannesburg:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

A few pictures I took on the way back from a short holiday in Hermanus, a little way outside of Cape Town. Excuse the camera phone quality. I was in too much of a rush to grab my camera out of my bag.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

The last three pics are of the N1/R300 interchange, but I don't recognise the first three.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Gauteng Freeway Improvement Scheme*

Johannesburg Roads Agency and the National Roads Authority (NRA) of South Africa are improving all the freeways in the vicinity of Johannesburg and Pretoria. Here is a map of the project...


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*N1 Freeway between Cape Town and Worcester*

Just a couple of pictures of the N1 freeway near Cape Town, this is the main highway between Cape Town and Johannesburg and the very southern section of the so-called "Cape to Cairo" route. Sorry about the pics being taken mostly around sunset.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*N2 Between Cape Town and Port Elizabeth*

All these are part of the non-motorway sections. The only portions that are of motorway standard are from Cape Town CBD to Somerset West (44km), the section between Mossel Bay and George (approx 50km) and from Thornhill to PE. The rest is wide shouldered single-carriage highway.

Sir Lowry's Pass








Houhoek Pass








Between Mossel Bay and Albertinia








Goukamma Valley near Knysna








Between Humansdorp and Plettenberg Bay in the Tsitsikamma


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Draminoss (Apr 6, 2008)

What a wonderfull Country, i must try to visit the worldcup, but its defecault to get a actual map of the RSA-Motorways.


----------



## Zibou (Dec 22, 2007)

Are there any needs or plan to upgrade the whole route between Johannesburg and Cape Town to full freeway standard ? I always wondered why the two cities weren't connected with an expressway...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Zibou said:


> Are there any needs or plan to upgrade the whole route between Johannesburg and Cape Town to full freeway standard ? I always wondered why the two cities weren't connected with an expressway...


Probably because of the distance, so there isn't to much traffic going from one to the other.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Draminoss said:


> What a wonderfull Country, i must try to visit the worldcup, but its defecault to get a actual map of the RSA-Motorways.


I can imagine South African maps being difficult to get hold of from foreign countries, but locally they're very easy to come by. MapStudio is the main map producer, producing road maps of South Africa as well as maps of the major cities. The AA also produces a road map of South Africa.

Here's the MapStudio map (scroll down to "South Africa Road Atlas"), and here's the AA map. I'm not sure if you can get them shipped outside the country though.

For an online map, try this site.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Zibou said:


> Are there any needs or plan to upgrade the whole route between Johannesburg and Cape Town to full freeway standard ? I always wondered why the two cities weren't connected with an expressway...


It's because current traffic volumes make it unnecessary. I drove along the N1 from Cape Town as far as Winburg (~300km before Johannesburg) in January this year, and had no problems with traffic at all, except for the section between Bloemfontein and Verkeedevlei where roadworks are in progress (they're upgrading that section of road to a dual-carriageway freeway). Those roadworks may be part of a long-term plan to eventually have two lanes in each direction between Bloemfontein and Johannesburg, but I don't know for sure.

Now, the N3 (the road between Durban and Johannesburg) is a totally different story. It links South Africa's major economic hub with its major port, and it's only 560km between the two cities. Consequently, that road carries a lot of heavy vehicles, as well as holiday traffic in December/January. That road has two lanes in each direction over its entire length. Between Durban and Ladysmith (246km), it's a dual-carriageway freeway; between Ladysmith and Warden (102km) it's a highway (two lanes each way) with at-grade intersections; between Warden and Villiers (93km) it's a single-carriageway freeway, and between Villiers and the road's end where it meets the N1 (127km) it's once again a dual-carriageway freeway.

For purposes of comparison, I'm going to mention the coastal road (the N2). It's a dual-carriageway freeway within Cape Town, but changes back to a normal road 46km after leaving Cape Town (at Somerset West). The other freeway sections are between Mossel Bay and George, through Port Elizabeth, through East London, and between Port Shepstone and Richard's Bay (which includes Durban). There are plans to build new sections of the N2 bypassing Knysna and going through the Transkei, but I don't know whether they'll be freeway or not.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

kulani said:


> here's some arial pictures of highways in Durban and Johannesburg
> 
> This one is a highway in Durban
> 
> ...


Courtesy of Kulani from the African Highways thread.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Just to identify the above pics...

The first three are all just outside Durban on the northern side (I live and work in the western areas, so I don't go up that way very often). The first picture is the interchange of the N2 and M27 (you can see the M4 also intersecting with the M27), and the second picture is about two kilometres north of that. The third picture is the exit to the Sibaya casino, about six kilometres to the south of the first picture.

The Johannesburg picture is of the interchange of the N12 and R21, just to the south of the airport. (If you look closely, you can see the end of the eastern runway at the top-left corner of the pic.)


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

N1 highway - en route to Pretoria from Johannesburg


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

More pictures of the N1 (you can see some of the electronic signaling systems being installed)



Pule said:


> *N1*


----------



## Xavixav (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Not all roads are that bad. The N3 is always kept in excellent condition (being arguably the most important national road in the country), as are the roads in the Western Cape. 

Having said that, I have driven on some pretty appalling roads in my time - I think the R618 was the worst, I was pretty much dodging potholes every few hundred metres (although I believe that they've fixed up that road since then). I hear that Mpumalanga and the Eastern Cape (maybe Limpopo as well) are the provinces where road maintenance is shocking - those photos look like they could well come from the Mpumalanga area. I'm sure we're not the only ones with some pretty bad roads though.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Lmao...the same scale as Eskom? I highly doubt that, but of course there are roads needing attention, as in every other country.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Have driven almost all of the "N" (National Highways) designated routes in South Africa, all are in good condition, safe to travel at their posted 120km/h speed limit. The "R" (Regional Routes) in some provinces are not great, most noteably Mpumalanga, Limpopo, Eastern Cape and some Free State roads. The Northern Cape, Western Cape and KwaZulu-Natal's roads are all generally in a good condition, many with wide shoulders. Gauteng is OK, but I think they're not good at keeping up with traffic growth. We need more money for the road infrastructure budget, but don't think anyone will be affected whilst travelling between major cities.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Cape Town area*

N1 on approach to the Huguenot Tunnel Entrance (65km east of Cape Town)









M3 Freeway in Cape Town's Southern Suburbs









Table Bay Boulevard (elevated freeway) into Cape Town CBD









N2/N1 split on Table Bay Boulevard (elevated freeway), Cape Town









N2 Freeway approaching Devil's Peak (8km from Cape Town CBD)









Chapman's Peak Drive (20km south of Cape Town)

















N1 just before it becomes dual-carriage freeway in DuToitskloof Pass (85km east of Cape Town)









N1 highway in the Hex River Valley (140km north-east of Cape Town)









*Flickr*


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Just for interest...*

Thought, *The Cape of Good Hope* is a prominent name on every globe or world map. This is a pic of the actual road to the cape, about 50km south of Cape Town at the very bottom of the peninsula. Yes, just a minor road (doesn't even have a designated route number), as it is in a national park and only carries a small amount of tourist traffic only, nobody really lives down here.








*Flickr*


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

annman said:


> N1 highway in the Hex River Valley (140km north-east of Cape Town)
> 
> 
> *Flickr*


Anyone know what this roadmarking is suppose to mean?


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Norsko said:


> Anyone know what this roadmarking is suppose to mean?


I assume you refer to the white markings in the middle of the road. 

The solid lines mean that you may not cross them to overtake. As they're on both sides of the dashed line, traffic in both directions are not allowed to overtake. If there's the dashed line only, without the solid lines, traffic on both sides MAY overtake. If the solid line is only on one side, then traffic on the side with the solid line may not overtake, and the traffic on the other side may overtake.

Sometimes the dashed white line in the centre is replaced with a solid yellow line - you're only likely to see this on single-carriageway freeways (two lanes in each direction, no centre median). Search for photos of the N3 if you want to see this - the entire N3 is either single-carriageway freeway or dual-carriageway freeway (or what some people call a motorway).

Hope this helps.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ :lol: I would hope at least the drivers in South Africa knew what they meant, else we'd have a little tiny problem, sure Ron2K got your answer there...
Actually... in thinking about it, the way some people take chances on our roads, maybe some don't know!!!


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Ron2K said:


> I assume you refer to the white markings in the middle of the road.
> 
> The solid lines mean that you may not cross them to overtake. As they're on both sides of the dashed line, traffic in both directions are not allowed to overtake. If there's the dashed line only, without the solid lines, traffic on both sides MAY overtake. If the solid line is only on one side, then traffic on the side with the solid line may not overtake, and the traffic on the other side may overtake.
> 
> ...


Thanks! So it actually means the same as the double line we use in Europe and North America? Do not understand the purpose of the dashed lines in the middle if overtaking is prohibited. They made me confused


----------



## JohanSA (Apr 21, 2008)

The dashed lines are just a seperator between lanes ( internationally used also in the USA and Europe ). Nothing confusing


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Nice pic coming into DuToitskloof Pass (N1 highway) between Worcester and Cape Town* Taken this week, Tuesday (2nd Sept)








_Flickr - dissol2_


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

N3 between Durban and Harrismith (halfway to Johannesburg). Courtesy of Durbsboi.




































































































































































From Harrismith onwards, the N3 is rather uninteresting.


----------



## t-bang! (Jul 11, 2008)

Johannesburg


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Flickr has some great historical photos of Cape Town's highways. I found these gems the other day while looking for information on highway construction in Cape Town; I was born there and I've always had an odd passion for roads, so it's something that really interests me.

Here is the set that they come from.

N1 freeway at the foot of Tygerberg Hill, 1950









I love this one - De Waal Drive (M3), early 1920s









Settlers Way (N2) as it passes Athlone Power Station, 1965









Rhodes Drive (M3) as it passes Mostert's Mill, 1955









Another shot of the N1 freeway in 1950









Hospital Bend (N2/M3 duplex), 1967









Chapman's Peak Drive (M6), 1952









Eastern Boulevard (N2), 1967









UCT in 1985, with Rhodes Drive (M3) in the foreground, 1985









Cape Town CBD in 1980, with the elevated section of Table Bay Boulevard (N1/N2 duplex) easily visible









De Waal Drive (M3) blocked in June 1974


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They often compare Johannesburg to Los Angeles, and it's good to see why.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome photos Robosteve! Thanks!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

annman said:


> *Nice pic coming into DuToitskloof Pass (N1 highway) between Worcester and Cape Town* Taken this week, Tuesday (2nd Sept)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fark, I never knew there was any snow in South Africa. I always thought snow was limited to Kilaminjaro (sic?) and South Africa was too flat for any.

You learn something new every day!

S. Africa is such a diverse, stunning country.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Upgrade of Hospital Bend in Cape Town



Mo Rush said:


> *Hospital Bend*


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm glad they're upgrading Hospital Bend; it's been that way since the late sixties, hasn't it? I always thought it was a bad design, the way that N2 and M3 traffic have to merge across each other to stay on their respective routes. Come to think of it, most of Cape Town's freeway interchanges aren't particularly good, such as the N1/M5, N1/N7 and N2/M5 interchanges - not that Sydney's are any better, mind you.

I have quite a few questions regarding Cape Town's roads, mostly to do with their history and future plans - I don't know very much about that as my family moved away from there when I was nine years old and I've only been back once since then, but I don't know if this would be the best place to ask them. Could someone perhaps direct me to the most appropriate thread if it is not? Thanks.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Robosteve said:


> I'm glad they're upgrading Hospital Bend; it's been that way since the late sixties, hasn't it? I always thought it was a bad design, the way that N2 and M3 traffic have to merge across each other to stay on their respective routes. Come to think of it, most of Cape Town's freeway interchanges aren't particularly good, such as the N1/M5, N1/N7 and N2/M5 interchanges - not that Sydney's are any better, mind you.
> 
> I have quite a few questions regarding Cape Town's roads, mostly to do with their history and future plans - I don't know very much about that as my family moved away from there when I was nine years old and I've only been back once since then, but I don't know if this would be the best place to ask them. Could someone perhaps direct me to the most appropriate thread if it is not? Thanks.


Cape Town is seeing major upgrades to its roads, railways and public transport. If you'd like to ask those questions, try this thread.


Moving on...a highway in Woodstock, Cape Town. Rundown area at the moment that is finally seeing some awesome development (thanks to Annman for the pic).


----------



## sksc (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow. South Africa is more developed than I once though.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Coega Industrial Development Zone in Port Elizabeth


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

N3 Highway Interchange in Gauteng


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

city_thing said:


> Oh fark, I never knew there was any snow in South Africa. I always thought snow was limited to Kilaminjaro (sic?) and South Africa was too flat for any.


Well, it _is_ Africa, but the thing with Kilimanjaro is that it's near the Equator, that's why it's so stunning to see snow and ice there. And Mt. Kenya lies literally (almost) on the Equator (although I'm not sure if it's covered with snow).

Great highways! :cheers:


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Short video clip of a ride though the Huguenot Tunnel (on the N1 at Paarl, 70km outside Cape Town), accelerated in places.






A longer clip (9 min) heading in the same direction, taken from the toll plaza is here.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome video  thanks.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Cape Town:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Time for some updates!



annman said:


> *See Previous page for latest R300 Construction Update.
> 
> *N1 (Huguenot Tunnel) Western Approach and North Bore upgrade*
> Construction has recommenced and seems the 2nd tunnel is a go!





annman said:


> *N1 Upgrades: Table Bay Boulevard to Koeberg Interchange*





annman said:


> *N2 (Hospital Bend)*





annman said:


> *Airport Approach Rd/N2 interchange*





Mo Rush said:


> *Hospital Bend*





Mo Rush said:


> *Hospital Bend*





Mo Rush said:


> *Koeberg Interchange*


----------



## antovador (Jun 19, 2007)

Impressive motorways and projects, go South Africa
How many kilometers have the Southafrican motorways network, please ?


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

antovador said:


> Impressive motorways and projects, go South Africa
> How many kilometers have the Southafrican motorways network, please ?


Good Lord... not sure where to find those figures. 4-Lane or above motorways only, or total paved highway network? Around Johannesburg alone they must be close on 1000km (motorways only) of length... I'm really not sure, that'll need some research.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ I did that research before - check the Road & Rail thread in the SA forum.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Robosteve said:


> Flickr has some great historical photos of Cape Town's highways. I found these gems the other day while looking for information on highway construction in Cape Town; I was born there and I've always had an odd passion for roads, so it's something that really interests me.
> 
> Here is the set that they come from.
> 
> ...


This pics are great for our retro pics thread


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

I've work for several months in Capetown, I recognized every picture! Seems that the CBD didn't develop anymore since the '80. The Nasionale Pad, isn't that in the Bloubergstrand area? 

Nice pics!!


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ "Nasionale pad" means National Road in English, it's the N1 actually, and runs all the way from Cape Town, through Bloemfontein, Johannesburg and eventually up to the Zimbabwean border 2000km away at Beit Bridge. 

The CBD has in fact has had explosive development since the late 1990's, however, what you may be noticing is that there have been few 20-storey plus buildings that have gone up, the last one in fact was Triangle House (then Safmarine House) built in 1993. Only now are they building taller buildings again, see the "Portside, Cape Town" thread in the "High-Rise" thread.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Just for interest sake...
*Then..*.


Robosteve said:


> Cape Town CBD in 1980, with the elevated section of Table Bay Boulevard (N1/N2 duplex) easily visible


*Now...*


----------



## passionate saffer (Jun 8, 2009)

the best raods i have seen in a while


----------



## malcolmrsa (Jun 20, 2009)

*Freeways in South Africa*

I seem to remember someone asking about Freeways in SA. I put together this list, which I think is complete, but would be welcome to any changes. I have only included dual carriageway freeways, where signage on the road would be in blue. 

National Routes

N1: Cape Town (intersection with M5) to Huguenot Toll Plaza
N1: Bloemfontein Bypass
N1: Kroonstad Bypass
N1: Intersection with R59 Sasolburg/Parys to Intersection with R33 Marble Hall/Nylstroom - the longest section in SA by route number (but not individual length).
N2: Cape Town to Somerset West
N2: Mossel Bay to George
N2: Intersection of turnoff to Hankey to Coega Interchange (PE Bypass)
N2: Intersection of turnoff to Berlin to Gonubie Interchange (EL Bypass)
N2: Port Shepstone Bypass (5km) 
N2: Hibberdene to Stanger
N3: Buccleuch Interchange to Villiers
N3: Keeversfontein Interchange to Durban – second longest section by route number, but longest in length.
N4: Middelburg West Interchange to just west of Rosslyn (part is also N1)
*N4: Pretoria West (Vom Hagen Street) to Pelindaba 
N7: Intersection with N1 to intersection with M5
N7: Malmesbury Bypass (all 2,5km)
N12: old intersection with Old Potch Road to intersection with N4
N14: Pretoria to just south of Muldersdrift offramp (M5)
N17: from Johannesburg M11 to just east of Tonk Meter Road Intersection

* Some sources show this renumbered to the M4. 

Non National Routes

M3 - Van der Stel Freeway
M5 - intersection with N1 to Wynberg
R300 (N21) Kuilsriver Freeway
R75 - Uitenhage Bypass 
M4 - Port Elizabeth 
M4 Northern Freeway (Durban)
M4 Southern Freeway (Durban)
M7 - From M13 to N2 (Queensburgh Freeway)
M13 - Old N3 over Field's Hill - but continues past N3 into Westville. 
M19 - From N2 to Pinetown
R80 - Mabopane Freeway 
R21 - From N12 to interchange with M10 (Pta)
R24 - From Eastgate to R21
R59 - From Viljoenskroon (R718) to termination at M38 (Jhb south)
R57 (old R568) - Golden Highway to intersection with R82 (Sasolburg Bypass)
M1 – Johannesburg
M2 –Johannesburg


----------



## malcolmrsa (Jun 20, 2009)

*Durban Freeways*

Hi All 

I am looking for pictures of road signs on the freeways around Durban! I have seen the ones that are currently on this site, but they don't really help me for this purpose. Would anyone have any they could post?

Thanks


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

im going to durban tomorrow driving on the N3, N2 and M4 north ill get sum for u if u want


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

Im also travelling on the M41(R103) which could arguably be called a freeway for a few kilometers


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

Nolin said:


> im going to durban tomorrow driving on the N3, N2 and M4 north ill get sum for u if u want


Yes, please!


----------



## malcolmrsa (Jun 20, 2009)

Nolin said:


> im going to durban tomorrow driving on the N3, N2 and M4 north ill get sum for u if u want


That would be great! They use different types of signs here, and it would be good to have some of them.


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

aaa how do u post an image on this thing???


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol, click on "Post Reply," then on the little icon that looks like a yellow photograph in the icons bar in the box in which you type your reply. Next, paste the link to the photo in the box that will pop up and click OK.


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

how do i put one from my hard drive?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

You need to upload the file to an image host, like www.imageshack.us


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

ok here are the images


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

*The N3 as it approaches Mooi River Toll Plaza about 230kms away from Durban*


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

*The N3 now in a rural area now 180 kms from durban. The off ramp is a rural road therefore not having a route number*


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

*The long decent down Town Hill to Pietermarizburg... the cheqered sign indicates an arrestor bed. All the warnings are for trucks to decend slowly*










There is a separate lane for heavy vehichles on the left


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

*The arrestor bed on the left. Pietermarizburg at the bottom of this hill ad then a furthur 80kms to Durban*


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

*The N3 now approaching the final Marinhill Toll PLaza. The M13 is an old freeway that motorits can take to avois the toll*










"T" stands for toll. "A" stands for alternative to avoid the toll


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

*The proper sign for the M13 off ramp also a small cut of a toll cost sign*


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

*Now in Durban!. This is a sign showing the Interchange with the N2 (Durbans ring Highway)*


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

*A common urban off ramp sign. This one shows the M19(Umgeni Road) and M21(Inanda Road) turnoffs. Theres two roads in one off ramp because the bridge of the Umgeni river ahead is actually 4 bridges side by side 2 for the freeway and two for offramps*


----------



## Reggae Boyz Ja (Jun 25, 2009)

The highways look very nice an can be mistaken for some parts of europe.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Great photos Nolin, thanks!


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cape Town*



Mo Rush said:


> *Koeberg interchange construction progress*
> (Click on image to view larger image)
> 
> 
> 9 July 2009


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*N2 Highway, Cape Town*









By Mervyn Hector


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*N1 Highway, Cape Town*









By RobW_


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*N2 Highway/R300 Interchange, Cape Town*









By lazigaze


----------



## passionate saffer (Jun 8, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cape Town

*


Mo Rush said:


> *Koeberg interchange construction progress*
> *9July09*
> 
> (Click on image to view larger image)


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, lets talk about the possible divertion of the N3 away from Harrismith to cut the gradient down on Van Reenans Pass


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*N3 Highway, Kwazulu-Natal*









Photo by: *Kicki*


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate it when tar mismatches  I'm too perfectionistic.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome looking motorways! Love seeing the tropical landscape.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Uncompleted N1/N2 - M6 flyover*



Æsahættr said:


> Really? That's not good
> I imagine the finished portion of the viaduct must have hefty congestion


I don't think so as it seems clear that the reason the scheme was abandoned was because it was excessive for the volume of traffic involved.

If you look at the maps you can see that the area to the West of Cape Town CBD that would be served by the flyovers is small (almost all of the urban area lies to the East).

The plan was to link the junction of Table Bay Boulevard (N1) and Eastern Boulevard (N2) with Western Boulevard (M6) using a flyover between the widely spaced elevated carriageways of the N1 and N2. I've circled the elements of the scheme that were actually built.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Kuilsriver Freeway*

Talking of incomplete schemes, my 1980s streetplan of the Cape Peninsula shows the Kuilsriver Freeway (R300) was going to continue north of the N1 with a full four-level interchange. 

As it is you can see from the interchange how it was going to continue, the corridor left for it and space for diamond junctions at De Villiers Road and Wellington Road.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Bilingual signage*



Jeroen669 said:


> Very nice pictures in this thread. If I see the destinations on signs like these it just feels like the Netherlands.  However, most of it seems to be in English. Is the african language yet that important?


You can see some signs in Afrikaans too, such as these:-

Liesbeek Parkweg - Liesbeek Parkway










Mooirivier (Suid) - Mooi River (South)










Olifantsfonteinweg - Olifantsfontein Road










Woodmead-Ryln (Woodmeadrylaan) - Woodmead Drive










Rissikstr. (Rissikstraat) - Rissik Street










Stadig - Slow




























Perhaps this should be _South African highways and freeways/Suid-Afrikaanse deurpaaie en snelweë_ like the other threads? ;-)


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

ed110220 said:


> Perhaps this should be _South African highways and freeways/Suid-Afrikaanse deurpaaie en snelweë_ like the other threads? ;-)


Don't forget isiXhosa and isiZulu.  Are there any signs in those languages?

It's good to see your government is not discriminating the use of Afrikaans. Considering their other policies I wouldn't have been surprised of a more hostile attitude.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

All South African road signs I've seen are in either English or Afrikaans. Afrikaans on the signs is particularly prominent in those areas of the country where the language is spoken a lot: the Western Cape (if I remember correctly the sole province where more people have Afrikaans as their mother tongue than English) and the former Transvaal. You won't see a sign in Afrikaans in KwazuluNatal, where almost nobody speaks that language.

By the way, a Dutch-sounding name does not necessarily mean that Afrikaans is the prominent language in the area. Pietermaritzburg, for instance, was founded by Boers as the name suggests, but the town was taken over by the Brits within a few years of it being founded.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

ed110220 said:


> You can see some signs in Afrikaans too, such as these:-
> 
> PICS


Most of them are not bilingual. Bilingual is when both languages are signed, here it's only Afrikaans. 



> Perhaps this should be _South African highways and freeways/Suid-Afrikaanse deurpaaie en snelweë_ like the other threads? ;-)


I like that. "deurpaaie" (doorpaden?) means expressway?


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most of them are not bilingual. Bilingual is when both languages are signed, here it's only Afrikaans.


The photos may a wrong impression of areas being signposted in Afrikaans only. In areas where the use of Afrikaans is widespread, you mostly see that an Afrikaans-only sign is followed by an English-only sign a few kilometers down the road. So the first sign says Kaapstad and the second one says Cape Town. That's of course not needed in situations where an abbreviation like "Str" can be used (both Street and Straat) or a direction like S (both South and Suid). Plus there aren't too many towns that have different names in Afrikaans and English. Kaapstad / Cape Town is a large difference, but Kaapstad can be considered familiar among non-Afrikaans speakers too. Most other towns with two names shows a small difference only. Think of Plettenberg Bay vs. Plettenbergbaai.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ed110220 said:


> Perhaps this should be _South African highways and freeways/*S*uid-Afrikaanse deurpaaie en snelweë_ like the other threads? ;-)


Wouldn't it be "*Z*uid-Afrikaanse..."? Isn't this where the code "*Z*A" comes from?


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

No, it's Suid-Afrika in Afrikaans.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

What language is Zuid-Afrika then?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Dutch? (We say Zuid-Afrika)


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I like that. "deurpaaie" (doorpaden?) means expressway?


As far as I know a "deurpad" is in Dutch a "hoofdweg" (main road).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Verso said:


> Wouldn't it be "*Z*uid-Afrikaanse..."? Isn't this where the code "*Z*A" comes from?


"SA" is already taken for Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

They use the Dutch name to get ZA for some reason


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*N1 Highway, Cape Town*










by: *hgroenewald*


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

The old R74 route down oliviers pass to Durban


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

The present day N3 route to Durban


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

N3 nearing pietermaritzburg


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*N9, north of Graaff Reinet, Eastern Cape*
*philrickerby*









*N9, near Middelburg, Eastern Cape*
*philrickerby*









*N2, Southern Cape*
*andrew-thompson*


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*N2 crossing the Bloukrans Bridge along the Garden Route*









*trailblazer*









*irlLordy*


----------



## DHLawrence (Jun 20, 2009)

That is one gorgeous bridge!


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

And home to the world's highest bridge bungee  (hence the ropes underneath)


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*N2 Durban*

Construction of overpasses on the N2, Durban, September 2009.
The interchange will service the new King Shaka International Airport currently under construction.



Switch said:


>


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Old photos of Port Elizabeth*


























Uploaded on September 17, 2009
by *HiltonT*


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice pictures guys. I will post some from Mpumalanga and East Gauteng soon.


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*N12 in Benoni entering Joburg from Mpumalanga Province*









Eastern Mpumalanga


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*The R33 highway in Eastern Mpumalanga*




































*Near Amsterdam*



















*Near Lothair in Mpumalanga Province *










Rural farmlands










heading towards Carolina in Central Mpumalanga Province still on R33










A much needed upgrade of the highway is taking place



















Near Badplaas










heading towards Carolina










Near the historic town of Chrissiesmeer










Carolina










Oustide Carolina


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*Entering the N4 Highway heading towards Middelburg and eMalahleni(Witbank)*


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

After the Middelburg toll gate










*The N4 as dual carriageway toward eMalahleni*














































*At eMalahleni(formely Witbank) heading towards Johannesburg. The N4 goes to Tshwane and N12 goes to Johannesburg.*














































At eMalahleni


















































































Near Blesbokfontein



















Near Bapsfontein in Mpumalanga on the N12



















*After entering Gauteng on the N12*


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, 88keys! Do you know if and when they're planning to introduce electronic tolling in South Africa?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Great pics  thanks a lot.

The landscapes are pretty lonely. I like that.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Robosteve said:


> Thanks for the pictures, 88keys! Do you know if and when they're planning to introduce electronic tolling in South Africa?


They're currently in the process of implementing an automatic number-plate tolling system in Gauteng.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Lydon said:


> They're currently in the process of implementing an automatic number-plate tolling system in Gauteng.


Oh, awesome. Thanks. I hope they extend it to the Western Cape soon, then there'll be a non-stop highway between Cape Town and Worcester for the first time.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Robosteve said:


> Oh, awesome. Thanks. I hope they extend it to the Western Cape soon, then there'll be a non-stop highway between Cape Town and Worcester for the first time.


The DA isn't keen on tolling Western Cape roads. They're considering a possible fuel levy instead. I fully support the idea myself.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Lydon said:


> The DA isn't keen on tolling Western Cape roads. They're considering a possible fuel levy instead. I fully support the idea myself.


I agree completely when it comes to new roads, but I think they'll be hard pressed to remove tolls from the two existing toll roads, and I think the Huguenot tunnel at least could do with electronic tolling.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Robosteve said:


> I agree completely when it comes to new roads, but I think they'll be hard pressed to remove tolls from the two existing toll roads, and I think the Huguenot tunnel at least could do with electronic tolling.


I don't think that they'll remove current tolls. In the future they would probably upgrade it to an electronic system, but I can't imagine it being a priority at this point, due to the tolls being used by a very small percentage of Western Cape residents on a daily basis.

The DA have also said that they won't be building any new roads for now, as they want to ensure maintenance of current roads is a top priority before they add more to their plate.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Lydon said:


> The DA have also said that they won't be building any new roads for now, as they want to ensure maintenance of current roads is a top priority before they add more to their plate.


This is an interesting policy. On the one hand, it means the roads won't fall into disrepair, but on the other hand Cape Town's road network might reach capacity and become gridlocked (look at Table Bay and Eastern Boulevards in rush hour already). I'd rather see new highways like N21 constructed as half profile with at-grade intersections for now, so at least they can start keeping up with urban growth, and then later when traffic volumes justify it they can be upgraded to full profile freeways. This would also keep construction costs down, making the roads more feasible to build without tolling them.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Robosteve said:


> This is an interesting policy. On the one hand, it means the roads won't fall into disrepair, but on the other hand Cape Town's road network might reach capacity and become gridlocked (look at Table Bay and Eastern Boulevards in rush hour already). I'd rather see new highways like N21 constructed as half profile with at-grade intersections for now, so at least they can start keeping up with urban growth, and then later when traffic volumes justify it they can be upgraded to full profile freeways. This would also keep construction costs down, making the roads more feasible to build without tolling them.


Keep in mind that many improvements to the road network are currently under construction for 2010 and beyond. These will help ease traffic in the city immensely - especially projects like the Koeberg Interchange upgrade and the Hospital Bend upgrade. 

They're also very keen on encouraging the use of public transport. The BRT will be a very viable option for many, and the Cape Town station upgrade will also encourage the use of trains. The local bus service, Golden Arrow, also seem to be getting their act together (starting with their new buses).

So ultimately, I think it depends on just how long it will take to get our road network, which is already rated to be in the best condition in the country, completely up-to-scratch. New roads will definitely be needed in the medium-to-long-term future though.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Great pics  thanks a lot.
> 
> The landscapes are pretty lonely. I like that.


It looks exactly like a drive through the USA's central and western high plains - the western Dakotas, eastern Montana, etc. Stark, beautiful countryside!

Mike


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ Highways in the Cape are free; except for two sections, one the N2 Tsitsikamma Toll Route that crosses over a number of deep gorges as massive arch bridges over 200m high. The other, the Huguenot Toll Tunnel (4.4km long) 70km outside Cape Town on the N1 freeway, that section costs R25.00 for light vehicles (US$3.50). Both routes can be avoided by using the alternative routes of the R102 and R101 respectively.


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

t-bang! said:


> cool video!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMxLPV_1o3w&feature=player_embedded


Upgrade of William Nicol freeway Interchange, Johannesburg


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

There are so many highways in SA that I particularly like. One of my favourites is the section between Middelburg and Graaff-Reinet of the N9 with the Lootsberg and the Naudesberg Pass.


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*South African Highways: KwaZulu Natal Province and Durban Metropolis*


----------



## A Darter (Sep 8, 2009)

*Might be a re-post*

From the South African Forum....

Cape Town


----------



## A Darter (Sep 8, 2009)

*Pics by annman*

Cape Town - R300


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

wow i want to go to South Africa RIGTH NOW!

a nice country with a lot of cultures, great landscapes, the architecture, their languages and the girls 


i have 3 afrikaneers girls and 1 coloured i think, friends in facebook, they are so pretty


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

]*The infamous N1 highway between Johannesburg and Pretoria.*






























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

South Africa now also has Google Street View


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

The E.N.D said:


> ]*The infamous N1 highway between Johannesburg and Pretoria.*


[/QUOTE]

wow Brazilian bus in South Africa


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Í really like the design of Hospital Bend, especially as it goes around a very important hospital.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Police filter in South Africa:

16499687
from trafictube.ro


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

This may be a repost...

*The N1 highway winding its way through Cape Town's northern suburbs:*


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

*Gauteng, South Africa:*



Pule said:


> *Taken yesterday from the FlyOver at Gilooleys Interchange*


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you Eduard. Or should I say _Mulțumesc_?


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

Cu placere  But Pule was the one who took the photos!


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

EduardSA said:


> Cu placere  But Pule was the one who took the photos!


Then I say it again: 
mulțumesc *EduardSA *
thank you *Pule*

PS: Pule suna urat in Romana


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

Pule said:


>


..


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

The pics on this thread are amazing. South Africa's got a very comprehensive road network.

Anyway, I'd like to know why the traffic work-home are much stronger in the Pretoria-Johannesburg rather than the other way around?


----------



## Nostra (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ The traffic is heavy from PTA-JHB in the mornings because as much as 80 000 PTA citizens work in the corporate offices of JHB (as the economic capital). Much less JHB citizens work in govt dept or agencies in PTA, thus traffic is much higher in the mornings coming into JHB and later as workers leave the city. There's a huge controversy ATM as govt has upgraded the roads (they look crazy- smooth, fast and illuminated) and wants to toll them. Users are up in an uproar so they've posponed it but


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

aswnl said:


> Question: Is there somewhere on the internet a list of all placenames in South Africa that have been officially renamed since 1994 ?
> 
> _Vraag: Is daar iewers op die internet 'n lys van al die plekname in Suid-Afrika wat sedert 1994 amptelik hernoem is?_


I personally think it's a pity that Pretoria is renamed Tshwane. Pretoria sounds better and is easier to spell and pronounce.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ for what I know, Pretoria is still Pretoria cause it's an area of the city, while Tshwane is the metropolitan municipality


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Not to my knowledge, but there aren't that many anyway (outside of Limpopo and Mpumalanga provinces). Most of the renamings were done to correct spellings anyway (Umtata became Mthatha, and so forth). 

I'll search around, see if I can't find one.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

NordikNerd said:


> I personally think it's a pity that Pretoria is renamed Tshwane. Pretoria sounds better and is easier to spell and pronounce.


Yeah Pretoria hasn't been renamed, only the council has


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

Ron2K said:


> Not to my knowledge, but there aren't that many anyway (outside of Limpopo and Mpumalanga provinces). Most of the renamings were done to correct spellings anyway (Umtata became Mthatha, and so forth).
> 
> I'll search around, see if I can't find one.


What correct the spelling? The original Xhosa or any other black SA language was always only a spoken language and not written. The majority of place names was a representation of the phonetics of the pronounciation.

Some of the changes that is currently happening can also be because the black languages changed. Take the following examples:

Mafeking became Mafikeng and now Mahikeng but everyone still speak about Mafeking.
Magalies became Mogales 

Many councils in the country chose names for themselves or their areas and this names is not place names, but only government names. Examples:
Tswane Metropolitan council contains Pretoria, Centurion, Bapsfontein, Acacia etc.
Mogale City contains Krugersdorp, Muldersdrift, Lanseria and Magaliesburg
Ekhuruleni contains Kempton Park, Boksburg Benoni etc.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Those languages were written long before any place name change. 

Afrikaans was originality only spoken too, just like all other languges


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Dreadful those name changes in South Africa (sports, regions, states, cities, roads, everything). It's clearly a matter of ethnic cleansing. I know this make no difference, but I refuse to use the new names. Centurion, for example: what a hell does it mean? Verwoerdburg was much better.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Verwoerdburg was named after a bastard who designed Apartheid. Centurion is named after a sports ground who in turn is named after the Roman soldiers I guess.

I know which one I think is better

P.S

Centurion was once called Littleton and then became Arseholeburg


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

The name changes started off by removing the names of prominent apartheid-era figures such as Verwoerdburg, which was relatively uncontroversial. Later it became much more controversial because a lot of places that didn't have political names (such as Naboomspruit, which was named after a type of tree [naboom] that grows next to a stream [spruit]) and places with historic names started being renamed.

Also, many places in South Africa have long had different names in different languages, such as Cape Town (English), Kaapstad (Afrikaans), iKapa (Xhosa) but instead of introducing African names, they instead got rid of the "white" (especially Afrikaans) names.

I think a lot of white South Africans feel this is a sign of the government's hostility to them and that it doesn't really believe they belong there. Also I think people associate mass name-changing with extreme-left wing, populist or other irresponsible radical regimes and find it unsettling.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyway, its not like most place names were changed


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I have noticed that in a lot of the Johannesburg CBD the google streetview car had a jeep behind it


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I have noticed that in a lot of the Johannesburg CBD the google streetview car had a jeep behind it


Maybe it was security? The centre of Johannesburg has been improved in recent years, but there are still plenty of parts that you would not really want to go.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Better a Jeep than this thing:

http://www.wikio.com/video/marauder---top-gear---bbc-5815603


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't need a discussion on apartheid, I just asked for a list I couldn't find. Perhaps it doesn't exist anyway...



DanielFigFoz said:


> Afrikaans was originality only spoken too, just like all other languges


This is absolutely not true. Afrikaans has derived from my native language, _Dutch_, and it had been a written language for centuries. Until 1925 Afrikaans was seen as a Dutch dialect, and for that reason you can't say that the language of the Boers was a "spoken language only".


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

aswnl said:


> I don't need a discussion on apartheid, I just asked for a list I couldn't find. Perhaps it doesn't exist anyway...
> 
> This is absolutely not true. Afrikaans has derived from my native language, _Dutch_, and it had been a written language for centuries. Until 1925 Afrikaans was seen as a Dutch dialect, and for that reason you can't say that the language of the Boers was a "spoken language only".


Well yes and no... If you look at official documents, monuments etc from that period, they are written in standard Dutch, which is pretty much identical to the standard Dutch of today. People did not generally write in Afrikaans, or its ancestor dialects in those days. The first definitely Afrikaans publications, such as newspapers began appearing in the late 19th Century and the bible was not fully translated into Afrikaans till the 1930s. Before then they would have used a standard Dutch bible, which became increasingly difficult as the two languages drifted apart.

So there is not actually much text from the early development of Afrikaans and that makes its study difficult. Some is written in Arabic script as it was written down by Muslims in the Cape.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

aswnl said:


> I don't need a discussion on apartheid, I just asked for a list I couldn't find. Perhaps it doesn't exist anyway...
> 
> This is absolutely not true. Afrikaans has derived from my native language, _Dutch_, and it had been a written language for centuries. Until 1925 Afrikaans was seen as a Dutch dialect, and for that reason you can't say that the language of the Boers was a "spoken language only".


As you said they wrote in Dutch, not in Afrikaans. And msot languages were lie that. English was spoken before it was written, for many years most things were written in French or Latin. Portuguese was spoken before it was written, Italian the same, French the same, its a normal process 

Anyway, here you go, its a list of changed place names:

http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleknaamsveranderinge_in_Suid-Afrika


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Anyway, here you go, its a list of changed place names:
> 
> http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleknaamsveranderinge_in_Suid-Afrika


Thanx, this type of information is wat I was looking for.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Some South African road pictures (my own) uploaded to Wikipedia.

N1 as it approaches Cape Town...









Umhlanga (north of Durban), with N2 freeway in foreground...









N1 at Hex River Pass between De Doorns and Touws River...









Durban and the N3 freeway from the plane; EB Cloete (N2/N3) Interchange in foreground...









Aerial of Stellenberg Interchange (N1) and R300 (Kuils River Parkway) near Cape Town...









Aerial of Somerset West looking towards the Hottentots-Holland Mountains with N2 straight through it...


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

Great photos Annman! 

In the last one you can see the land reserved for the N2 to bypass Somerset West and Strand, with space for at least one diamond interchange. At the moment the freeway ends just below the bottom of the photo and the N2 diverts back onto the old road through Somerset West where several sets of traffic lights cause major congestion.

This has been on the cards for at least 30 years (probably quite a bit longer, but I'm not sure exactly, certainly longer than I can remember) and from the little incomplete stub of road branching off the westbound carriageway it looks as though it was abandoned in a hurry.


----------



## TerryAfrica (Dec 7, 2011)

*fantastic*



Nolin said:


> "T" stands for toll. "A" stands for alternative to avoid the toll


great photos. fantastic roads these. miss driving them dearly!dubai highways are just blahhh


----------



## DerekJr. (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm new here, so I thought I'd just add some pictures of my recent trip to RSA 

N1: Bloemfontein to Jo'burg










N1










Possibly N6: East London to Bloemfontein










N2: Durban to Umtata/Mthatha










N2: Durban to Port Shepstone










N3: Jo'burg to Durban (with speed limit and speed camera signs)










E-tolls in Jo'burg?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome! 

And thank you for sharing your pictures, looks great! Keep em coming!


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Cape Town:


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Western Cape Winelands*

N1 freeway through DuToitskloof Pass, 8km from the Huguenot Tunnel, 80km ENE of Cape Town









1-2 Freeway (or somewhat, this section must become 2-2 motorway soon), between Worcester and Paarl, 100km ENE of Cape Town


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

N2 to Cape Town










Mooi Kiekies​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Johannesburg










MirJee​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Highway to the south










Ian Junor​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

N2 Freeway










Young Warrior​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Whats beyond the hill










Tobias Nawrath​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

N2 Highway



















Young Warrior​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*A couple of pics*


Kruger National Park by Gedsman, on Flickr


Kruger National Park by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Cape Town by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It looks similar to the Big Sur in California. That is bucket list material.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Not exactly a highway*


Engen petrol station, South Africa by jbdodane, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics*


One of our buses descending a hill. by youngwarrior, on Flickr


P1240685.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More interesting pics*


P1230596.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


N3 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


N3 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*N2 Highway*


N2 Highway Bridge by youngwarrior, on Flickr


N2 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


N2 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


N2 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


N2 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*N2 Highway*


N2 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


Houwhoek Pass by youngwarrior, on Flickr


N2 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


N2 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


Rest Area N2 Highway by youngwarrior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More interesting pics*


P1200337.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


P1200351.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


P1200353.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


P1170181.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More interesting pics*


P1150056.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


P1150057.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


P1150059.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


P1150064.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


P1150066.jpg by kirschljk, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is a major cable-stayed bridge under construction near Lusikisi, the Msikaba Bridge, which is apparently 198 meters above the canyon floor. 

It's part of an entirely new road, is this a new alignment of N2? N2 veers quite far inland in this region.

Location: Google Maps

Current progress









Render:


----------



## tarkastad (11 mo ago)

It will be a new, shorter alignment of N2 








Wild Coast Road project takes in highest bridge in Africa


The N2 Wild Coast Road (N2WCR) project will create thousands of local jobs, serve as a catalyst for economic growth in the rural areas of the Eastern Cape and KZN, and unlock a treasure trove of spectacular natural diversity assets to boost the tourism economy.




www.thesouthafrican.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The N1 single carriageway freeway bypass of Musina will open to traffic this Friday, 19 August 2022. It's an 8 kilometer highway, Musina is the last town on the route of N1 to the Zimbabwe border.









SANRAL to open Musina Ring Road on Friday


The Musina Ring Road is expected to significantly reduce the travel time between South Africa and Zimbabwe.




reviewonline.co.za


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

South Africa - Musina - front by Ye-Di, en Flickr


----------



## tarkastad (11 mo ago)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The N1 single carriageway freeway bypass of Musina will open to traffic this Friday, 19 August 2022. It's an 8 kilometer highway, Musina is the last town on the route of N1 to the Zimbabwe border.


Right through the township, like in the old days...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A propane tanker hit a railroad bridge that had a low clearance (3.6 m) in Boksburg, a suburb of Johannesburg.

This occurred on 24 December, but the death toll has risen considerably and now stands at 34.

The rail bridge collapsed.


----------

